# Platy has white thread-like poop



## dug99 (Nov 7, 2007)

A couple days ago I noticed one of my platy's had white thread-like poop. A bit of research suggests it might be internal parasites. Can anyone confirm this?

Is Jungle Labs Anti-parasite food ok to put in the main tank? They claim it is good prevention.

Doug


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

White-tread-like poop is typical of what you will see from livebearers. This is normal.


----------

